# puppy being picked up tomoro



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

im picking my little baby girl up tomoro, i havent seen her yet but we are traveling up to warwick
she fawn and black 8 weeks old semi coated, she was the last one left!! poor little hunny
wish me luck for my very long journey
up date u all tomoroz


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I hope it all goes well for you and I wish you and your baby a safe journey too.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thankyou hun


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

so pleased for you.
do you know what your calling her?


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

wicked jo, how much ?? good luck hope i find one soon


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

wicked! :wink: hope you 2 get along well aww good luck wish you happiness all my love,
poppy
*jelous*  lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow jo youve waited a whil enow- you realy deserve this..
good luck

stef xx


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Best of luck to you, jo. I hope all goes well. She sounds very pretty. Keep us posted, and post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck; that is so exciting  

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey jo where abouts in warwick are you going im going 2 look at a pup2moro in warwick too please get back 2 me


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Wouldnt it be strange if it was the same place?


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks so much everyone ive not had much sleep coz im so excited, 
sam i have no idea where in warwick it jusy says warwick lol, the pup the last 1 so it must be somewhere different, let me know how u get on we leaving soon to go get her ive got butterflies in my tummy hee cant wait to bring her home 
i have o idea what to call her im going to name her in the car on the way home speak lata 
:wave:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

good luck !! keep us posted!!!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

good luck! i just got my baby girl too, she's also fawn with black and a bit of white under her neck! wow...we'll be experiencing things together a they grow up! keep me posted on how shes doin. good luck!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

hi guys we are home its 1.30 she is gorgeous


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

hi again guys we got home around 1.30pm she is so sweet very tiny but so cute she slept most of the way long journey and was only sick once, she has had a tiny bite to eat and drink loadsa sleep and is now playin with her toys with my boyfriend so sweet 
i have named her kia she really suits it bless her im so lucky
 
i will try to post pics but not sure how to yet

jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

some pics :angel13:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

can somebody tell me how


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Click "add an attachment". Then click "browse" and select the pic you want. Then, click "add attachment" under that.

You can also upload your pics onto Photobucket.com or another photo hosting website. Just copy and paste the link into here (that is what I use).

I can't wait to see pics. Congrats


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations :!: 
Welcome, Kia.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

right here goes 
and also she just done her first wee wee on her puppy pad bless her she looked so pleased for herself when we were making a fuss

 
http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0575.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0574.jpg

 
:angel13:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww congrats, she is a doll  Keep the pics coming


In photobucket, if you copy and paste the image link, it will view it properly without you having to do anything else xxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i thought u would like comemore as i have been taking loads  

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0577.jpg

and more.......................................

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0578.jpg

:!: 
http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0582.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/jo2004uk/100_0583.jpg

i know u wanted to see pics but i know its ridiculous


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thankyou im very lucky and i have more news she just done her first poop on her pad bless her


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a lovely colour she is


FOR PICS
In photobucket, if you copy and paste the image link, it will view it properly without you having to do anything else


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is gorgeous; I just love her color. I love sleepy puppy pics, as well


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Congradulations! She's very cute!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

She does have great coloring!

When you said fawn-black I was thinking light, but I like the darker variety! cute!!!!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

TareG said:


> She does have great coloring!
> 
> When you said fawn-black I was thinking light, but I like the darker variety! cute!!!!!


i know thats what i thought when the breeder told me but i loved her when i saw her she is so cute, BUT HAS KEPT ME UP NEARLY ALL NIGHT LOL
i think her colouring is more like a light tan she got a black face and a black tail and little white bits on the tips of her toes awwwwww i could just be with her all the time gorgeous and smals like puppy aswell which everyone loves!!! :love5:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwwww shes amazing jo!!! i love her name too! what colour is she :shock: lol :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww she's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

She is stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

congratulations post lots of pics


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

jo, she is sooooo adorable. Next time you post your photos click on the "Img" button at the top of the text box, then paste your url, then click on the "Img" button again. It will look something like this:









I love the photo of you and your :angel13: 
I know you are going to enjoy her so much. Congratulations!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is adorable! Congrats!!  
Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks everyone, she is slowing coming out of herself she had her puppy check and injection and nail clips at the vets yesterday, she didnt batter and eyelid, i nearly didnt get her back the receptionist wanted her lmao NOWAY  AND AS WE SPEAK SHE IS CURLED UP ASLEEP IN MY BOYFRIENDS ARMS AND HE IS SLEEPING TO LMAO

right lets try this pic things lol

:wave:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh, oh, oh, isn't she the sweetest. Such a cutie pie. The photos look great. We had a hoodie bed for our Bean when he was a wee one. I think it was a cat bed. We put a heating pad under some receiving blankets to keep him warm. I love the matching blankie for her bed. She isn't going to be spoiled or anything, is she!
You must be enjoying her soooo much.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

she is a doll!! lucky you!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pictures. She is such a little cutie


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

azusaheart said:


> Oh, oh, oh, isn't she the sweetest. Such a cutie pie. The photos look great. We had a hoodie bed for our Bean when he was a wee one. I think it was a cat bed. We put a heating pad under some receiving blankets to keep him warm. I love the matching blankie for her bed. She isn't going to be spoiled or anything, is she!
> You must be enjoying her soooo much.


lol she is getting spolit but i must not keep it up because she will be a nightmare she whining and whining at night!!! 3 nights she has kept me and my boyfriend awake most of the night anybody got any ideas, she has a water bottle to keep her warm loadsa blankets clock etc 

& apolagiees ablout the pics keep coming up! my computer went funny last night when i was trying to submit my reply lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

She is a beautiful colour and her eyes are blue :shock: Beautiful


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

oh she is beautiful i bet your so proud im soo jelous lmao oh i really want one dont think ive ever wanted something soo much lol can't wait till i gt mine ill keep on wishing fingas crossed all the tym lol
love me :wink:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

u will get one soon keep looking butthey arent easy, ive been up all night some nights coz she wont sleep and she keeps pooping under my coffeetable lmao, but she is also such a gorgeous bundle of joy and done the cutest bark yesterday lol, she is meeting my mums cocker spaniel puppy today so we will see how that goes
i will post more pics soon guys


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Jo, are you trying kennel training? It really helps for training them to sleep at night and for potty training. It's the best way to go IMHO. We also purchased a stuffed puppy that had a heartbeat and used blankies. We also had a heating pad, but I'm not sure we used it in the kennel at night.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah im crate training her when im at work and at nightime she goes in and out of her own accord and see's it at somewhere safe (her place) she has her food and water in there and is very god with her toilets we have had a couple of accidents but she has been very good!!
she is now getting abit better around the house with her toilets, she has her next injection in a weeks time so she will be able to go out alittle after that so sh can learn to do her business on the green at the side of our house.

i have been taking her for walks in my coat to get her used to all the noises and stuff and she seems to enjoys it so fingers crossed not long now!!!!!


----------

